# dovetails



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

can anyone tell me what is the easiest jig to use to cut dovetails,,,i have been on you tube looking at videos of the leigh,,the keller and porter cable brand,,but im not certain which one would be the best as far as user friendly,,


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

All of them are about the same except for the Incra systems.

I think they are the easiest and most flexible to use but the most expensive to acquire.

I have a Hart Design dovetail jig and extra templates for sale since I have an Incra. They are just collecting dust.


----------

